# 92A1 takedown lever scratching frame



## Bosox (Jun 29, 2015)

I just bought a new 92A1 yesterday. I stripped it today to clean it for a range visit and when I rotated the takedown lever it left a nasty circular scratch on the frame. I did it a couple more times and now theres a scratch that has completely gone through the finish of the gun. Has anyone ever heard of this? I'm sure it will function fine but its a little annoying that its brand new and already has a "scar" on it. I'll upload a picture in a little while.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The takedown lever has a burr on its inside surface. The burr is scratching the frame.
The burr can be removed, and the frame can be refinished.
Beretta ought to do a free repair on this, even though it isn't a safety issue. Firmly ask for their help.


----------



## Bosox (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Steve I went ahead and ordered a new takedown lever it was only 10 bucks for me. But I do plan on calling beretta and having them refinish it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Birchwood Casey Aluminum Black and a Q-tip for touchup on the frame. If it's just a finish issue . I'd address that lever,


----------

